# Stärkster E-Motor für 3,90er Bass Boot bis €2.000,- gesucht!



## greece68 (2. April 2013)

Jungs,

wir haben uns ein Alu Boot in 3,90m Länge und 1,90m Breite zugelegt, welches wir jetzt sukzessive ausstatten und ausbauen werden.
Einsatz wird auf mittleren bis größeren Binnenseen sein, wo Benzinre nicht erlaubt sind.
Ein Bugmotor wird später kommen, ist insofern geplant.
Wir sind keine Schleppangler, sondern Spinn- und Vertikalfischer.
Das Boot wiegt am Ende mit uns zweien wohl zw. 350 u. 380 Kilo, ohne Batterien.
Jetzt suchen wir einen starken Heckmotor, der uns schnell von A nach B bringt und leise ist ( Torqueedo ist uns technisch zu wenig zuverlässig).
Momentan haben wir die großen 24V Minn Kotas im Auge, Traxxis 70/80 und den Vantage.
Gibt es interessante Alternativen, die uns bei der Suche momentan verbogen geblieben sind, Kräutler ist leider zu teuer?
Batterien sollen zwei 140er bis 200er drauf.

Thanks und Grüße!


----------



## ulf (2. April 2013)

*AW: Stärkster E-Motor für 3,90er Bass Boot bis €2.000,- gesucht!*



greece68 schrieb:


> [...] Torqueedo ist uns technisch zu wenig zuverlässig[...]



Hallo

Wieso das denn ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## greece68 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Stärkster E-Motor für 3,90er Bass Boot bis €2.000,- gesucht!*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wieso das denn ?
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Die diversen Beiträge in unterscheidlichsten Foren lassen uns einfach nicht mit ruhigem Gewissen da ein so teures Produkt kaufen. Zudem soll der Service schlecht sein und extrem lange Wartezeiten bei Reparaturen sind keine Seltenheit.
Torqueedo ist ne kleine Firma, die erst vor ein paar Jahren als Start-Up gegründet wurde. Die technischen Daten der Motoren überzeugen zwar, aber die Lautstärke ist ein Manko und die Hinweise auf techn. Probleme sind einfach ein K.O.-Kriterium, leider! Wenn die mit nem Ersatzmotor schnell wären, okay, aber das ist nicht der Fall und darauf habe ich bei nem Motor ab €1500 aufwärts keine Lust. Frag mal irgendeinen Händler, ob es bei Minn Kota schon mal Probleme gab....das wirst Du nicht finden.


----------



## ulf (2. April 2013)

*AW: Stärkster E-Motor für 3,90er Bass Boot bis €2.000,- gesucht!*

Hallo

Das wäre aber echt schade um die doch recht effektive Technik, wenn das jetzt an der Zuverlässigkeit scheitert. Auf deinen ersten Post hin hab ich mal ein wenig gegoogelt. Die Meldungen zu den Ausfällen waren aber alle schon Jahre alt.
Aber ich kann dich schon verstehen. Wenn man da nicht überzeugt ist und immer die Ungewissheit mit fährt, macht das irgendwie keinen rechten Spaß.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## gründler (2. April 2013)

*AW: Stärkster E-Motor für 3,90er Bass Boot bis €2.000,- gesucht!*

http://aquawatt.at/


Gibt leider kaum Hersteller die Power-Motoren herstellen/anbieten,bei uns haben sich einige Motoren von Bootsverleihern (E-Boot) besorgt 24 oder 48Volt.

Bedenke die Schubkraft hat nix mit der Endgeschwindigkeit zu tun,mein 36er M.K. läßt mein kleines Boot (4,20m x 1.60m) schneller fahren wie mein 46er M.K.Beim großen Boot hab ich es noch nicht ausprobiert.

Und Minn K.sind nicht für geschwindigkeit gebaut,da bleibt dann nur Aquawatt oder Torqueedo,oder gucken ob man nen 48Volt von Bootsverleihern kriegt oder halt E-bay...etc.


Ach ja,und bei Minn K.brennt gerne mal der Stufenschalter durch (kostet 50-70€),ich hab schon 2 mal nen neuen gekauft.


#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Stärkster E-Motor für 3,90er Bass Boot bis €2.000,- gesucht!*

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Boot...wasser/Minn-Kota-Riptide-RT-101-S-T--508.html

Sowas?


----------



## greece68 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Stärkster E-Motor für 3,90er Bass Boot bis €2.000,- gesucht!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Boot...wasser/Minn-Kota-Riptide-RT-101-S-T--508.html
> 
> Sowas?



Tja, 36V bedeutet drei Batterien :-(


----------



## ulf (3. April 2013)

*AW: Stärkster E-Motor für 3,90er Bass Boot bis €2.000,- gesucht!*

Hallo

Mit knapp 1100 Euro liegt der aber weit unter deinem Budged, sodaß da große LiFePo-Akkus drin wären. Die kann man sich auf die passende Spannung konfektionieren lassen. Leichter wären die dann bei gleicher Kapazität auch noch.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## greece68 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Stärkster E-Motor für 3,90er Bass Boot bis €2.000,- gesucht!*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mit knapp 1100 Euro liegt der aber weit unter deinem Budged, sodaß da große LiFePo-Akkus drin wären. Die kann man sich auf die passende Spannung konfektionieren lassen. Leichter wären die dann bei gleicher Kapazität auch noch.
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Hallo Ulf, danke für den Hinweis, aber hast Du mal nen link, wo ich ensprechende Akkus finde! Mir sind die gößeren Li-Akkus (100AH) nur als extrem teuer (€700-€800) bekannt.


----------



## ulf (3. April 2013)

*AW: Stärkster E-Motor für 3,90er Bass Boot bis €2.000,- gesucht!*

Hallo

Den Preis würde ich auch nicht unterbeiten, oder beziehst Du die 700-800 Euro auf 12V 100Ah ?. 
Für 36V bist Du bei 10-11 Zellen. Da kommen eher so ca. 1300 Euro bei 100Ah zusammen. Ich war nur den Annahme, daß der letzte genannte E-Motor ca. 900 Euro unter deinem Budget liegt und die 100kg BleiAkku auch mit ca. 300-400 Euro zu Buche schlagen.
Ich seh grade, daß hier http://www.nothnagel-marine.de/prod....html&XTCsid=cdadf499a1b78f3db535244d3c4ae565
die Einzelzelle mit 100Ah schon mit 138 Euro angeboten wird. Da habe ich mich wohl doch verschätzt. Bei 11 Zellen wären das schon 1518 Eur. Zuzüglich Balancer und Ladegerät geht das dann doch schon ein ganzes Stück über dein Limit.
Evtl. kann man ja bei der Abnahmen von über 10 Stück schon am Preis was machen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Petter (7. April 2013)

*AW: Stärkster E-Motor für 3,90er Bass Boot bis €2.000,- gesucht!*

Hallo greese68 .Bei einem Buget von 2000,- geht nur die Kombination aus Minn Kota 80 Ibs und 2 AGM Batterien in der Größenordnung 140-200 Ah.
Da der Motor an meinem Boot (4,65m x 1,80m und ca 600 kg) bei einer maximalen Geschwindigkeit von 5 km/h 42A zieht habt ihr mit der Lebensdauer der Batterien auch keine Probleme wenn die Laderäte zu den Batterien passen und ihr euch ein Voltmeter einbaut.Der 80 Ibs-Motor ist bei Gegenwind auf größeren Gewässern an meinem Boot am Limit.Euer Boot dürfte mit dem 80 Ibs so 5,5 km/h bis 6 km/h schnell sein.Bei 2x150Ah Batterien würde sich eine Fahrzeit von ca 3,5h ergeben.Das stimmt aber so nicht bei AGM-Batterien.Diese Batterien schaffen es nicht dauerhaft diese hohen Ampere zur Verfügung zu stellen.Daher bricht mit zunehmender Dauer bei gleicher Ampereentnahme die Spannung zusammen.Reduziert sich die Spannung unter die Entladeschlußspannung entsteht die sogenannte Sulfatierung welche mit der Zeit jede Gelbatterie kaputt macht.Habe ich selber schon 2 mal erlebt.Alle Wiederbelebungsversuche der Gelbatterien waren zwecklos.Desweiteren fahre ich einen Torqeedo Cruise 2,0 der vorletzen Generation.Der Cruise braucht bei 5 km/h 17A. Probleme bis jetzt keine(außer die von mir selbst verschuldeten).Der Geräuschpegel beider Motoren ist in etwa gleich.Die alten Torqeedo waren wiklich laut und anfällig.Hab ich selber durch. Ich hoffe das euch meine Erfahrungen etwas weiter helfen.Gruß Peter.


----------

